

Massively online beat'em up Skara coming to Windows Phone before PS4 - abcv085
http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/games/stories/1331627704435/skara-8-bit-studios-gaming

======
dserban
The original title of the submission is:

"Skara: Creating the massively online beat'em up"

Why change it just for the sake of evangelizing a particular platform?

From HN's guidelines:

"please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait"

See
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

